# She made my day!! Thanks Karen!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - what a day - I got to have a playdate with my little Dugan!! I have missed him so, and he has gotten so big, and grown up so much! He and Brady came to play, after a VERY long difficult day for Karen! Even with all her difficulties, she still came and spent a few hours. The pups got along great, and even Gabe came home from work just to see Dugan! 
I am without a laptop so will try to post pics tomorrow, maybe Karen will have some to post. 

Thank you Karen, for coming to play today and weathering "all your storms" to get here. It really meant a lot for me to hold, kiss and snuggle that little boy again!! And not to mention all the Full on, tongue to tongue kisses from Brady :brushteeth:

Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That had to be exciting for you. Was he excited to see you and the group? If you had it to do again, would you still give him up?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - hard questions! I think that he slightly remembered us, but not as much as I would have loved, considering how in love I was with him.
I always said to karen, that I knew her home was the perfect place for him, but if it did not work out with them, I know he never would have left my house!! Even Gabe said that to karen when he was here. He was more in love with him than I. But... he IS in the perfect house, and could not be loved more, or spoiled more, so it was so nice to see him run to his Mommy, and play with his brother. He is one of those rare finds!! Karen and Scott are lucky - but Dugan is just as lucky. I cant wait to post my pics tomorrow!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Wow - hard questions! I think that he slightly remembered us, but not as much as I would have loved, considering how in love I was with him.
> I always said to karen, that I knew her home was the perfect place for him, but if it did not work out with them, I know he never would have left my house!! Even Gabe said that to karen when he was here. He was more in love with him than I. But... he IS in the perfect house, and could not be loved more, or spoiled more, so it was so nice to see him run to his Mommy, and play with his brother. He is one of those rare finds!! Karen and Scott are lucky - but Dugan is just as lucky. I cant wait to post my pics tomorrow!!


I give you so much credit. I've thought about fostering but don't know if I'd be able to give up a dog I had fallen in love with. Clearly I have to think about it some more. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

looking forward to seeing pics.
Glad to hear about the Dugan visit, made my day too just to know about it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. A reunion. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, Thank You! You are always such a wonderful hostess and it was so nice to see you and Gabe and the kids! 

I have recovered after a crazy day. I was getting ready to leave for Laurie's when my cat started screaming like crazy. She then went and squated on my carpet and continued screaming while trying to poop. I grabbed her carrier and ran her to the vet. They think she is fine, but cats have a really hard time when they need their anal glands expressed. He said hers were full. So, hopefully that is all it was. Then, I was on my way to Laurie's and the road I take came to a dead stand still. After 25 minutes, I was able to get off. I learned there was a bad accident and the road was going to be closed until at least 5:00. I found a way around it and we continued on our way. Then, about 10 minutes from Laurie's Brady climbed from his seat over onto my lap and pukeduke: all over me and my car seat and car door (it was in the window controls and everything). So, I called Laurie and she graciously grabbed some sweat clothes to meet me at the car with and helped me wash my car and my clothes. Needless to say, the way home was not much better with the road still closed and this time, Brady throwing up in his car seat and all over himself. But, it was all worth it for a wonderful afternoon at Laurie's house:biggrin1: I hope my Brady is okay, he doesn't usually get car sick.

Here are a few pictures from today. It really was so nice to see Laurie and Gabe and the dogs! I had a great day! It was all worth it and I would do it again in a heartbeat Laurie took most of the pictures, so you will have to wait untill tomorrow for the rest. I took a few videos too, but it may be tomorrow until I get them uploaded.

PS - Laurie, I know you told me not to post the one of you and Dugan, but it is such a great picture of the the two of you, I couldn't help myself. Just tell me if you want me to remove it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhh, how sweet to see an hear about this visit! Thanks for sharing pictures and the stories, too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had such a stressful day but those photos are wonderful and tell the story. I can't wait to see Laurie's tomorrow. How is Brady feeling now? . . . and the cat?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some cute pics. It is great to see the reunion between you guys. It looks like a fun time by all in the pic. I hope Brady is feeling better and your cat as well. Look forward to more pics tommorow.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh what fun! It looks like you and the pups had a great time. Pics are great too.
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurie is in her element!
I Love the pics! thank you for posting them all


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, sorry you had such a stressful day. But at least a few hours were fun. What adorable fur kids... can't wait to see the rest of the pictures Laurie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Great pics - Thanks for sharing. That was hav heaven!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I've got an idea. Let's get Carole and do a road trip to Laurie's with some friends and some dogs.
HaHa

Dank


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I'm so jealous. Those pups looked so content to be together. Laurie, that one pic of you holding Dugan - could be you and Shelby. Dugan has gotten so big. 

Hi Karen. I love your new avatar of Brady.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dana, did you say 'road trip' ? I am SOOO in!!! :whoo: I am grinning from ear to ear, looking at the fun pics you posted, Karen. I'm so sorry about ALL the obstacles you endured, what a day!!! I hope your kitty cat is fine and that the car/you/your clothes/Brady are cleaned up. Sheesh.... you sure had a lot going on! 

LOVE the pics. That one of Logan is a hoot! ound: Laurie, g/f, you look mahvelous hon! I am very glad Karen posted that photo of you and Dugan. :whoo: You look like you're in Hav Heaven, lucky thang!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics! Sorry you had such a horrible day (other than the play date of course), though, Karen!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time, love the photos. All of the dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Karen what a day but I'm glad you kept going, I know it must have meant a lot to Laurie to see little Dugan again. I love the pictures, I cant wait to see more and the video's.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You better believe it! & very well said --- I AM IN MY ELEMENT with all the dogs!! I just love love love it! They were so well behaved. I got quite the kick out of Dugan leaving the family room and "checking out" the house. I wonder if he was remembering being there. And Yes, I HATE to have my pic taken - none the less posted - but its too late now - Karen you stinker!!!! 
I will post my pics when I get to work. Karen did take a cute video or two of the boys with some "interactive" toys. I hope she posts them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Laurie-The photos are beautiful! You look so happy with all the doggies around you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Ya-ya dont forget to pick up your favorite granddaughter....i know its not on the way but i cant miss all the fun...plus i miss you guys!!! Cant wait to give you guys a big hug!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the first pic  With all the havs and Laurie's face screams Hav Heaven too 

Karen- yikes to your trip and I am glad the pay off was so sweet


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic pictures from what looks to be a wonderful visit! I can't wait until the weather improves and we can all meet up for a playdate. They grow up so quickly don't they?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

> Laurie-The photos are beautiful! You look so happy with all the doggies around you.


I second! You are glowing!

Jann


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

danak said:


> I've got an idea. Let's get Carole and do a road trip to Laurie's with some friends and some dogs.
> HaHa
> Dank


Brave woman! you're gonna do a road trip with Carole? better get vacation (and deer) insurance before you go!!! sorry Carole...you know I love you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So here are some of my pics from the playdate, I tended to hone in on Dugan - sorrry - but I just could not help myself!! 
You can see in the one picture, we left a napking behind & Dugan made it his!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And this one with Karen is one of my favorites - I love the coloring!! 
And when he was tired he cuddled right next to his Mommy!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH MY! look at you Karen... you are in Hav Heaven! at least for those few hours your bad day vanished! Dugan has really grown and is very very handsome.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - that is just too funny!! But sadly Carole true ! Now maybe if you keep your vacation records clean for 3 years we will let you come!! Haha ound:
Here are a couple more - and please guys = remember - if you have a HAV in your arms - you get in to my house - no cover charge!! 

So here are the rest of my pics. I love the one where they are all trying to get on the back of the couch to make sure no squirrels have come up on the deck. I was such a lucky gal yesterday!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What great photos. Dugan is such a big boy. It goes so fast. You turn around and they're all grown up. Love it, love it. I want to see more.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh what fun! Your mini playdate and reunion with Dugan had to be wonderful!

I'm so sorry you kept running into obstacles...you poor thing....:hug: I feel your pain...

What a fabulous time you had though. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I'm sorry your day started out badly and I hope the kitty and Brady are feeling better. What a great time at Laurie's though. Well worth the trouble. Thanks for sharing the photos everyone.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dana~ I better get packin' When do we leave? 

Laurie~ Your smile says it all :biggrin1: 

Karen~ My goodness, could anything else have happened to try to keep you away? I'm sure glad you persevered cause I'm lovin' these pix of those beautiful furry babes.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love all of your pictures Laurie!!!

I will try uploading the videos at work today, but if I can't get to it, I will do it from home tonight.

Everybody seems to be doing well here today. Abbie is back to her usual prissy self and Brady seems back to himself as well. 

Sadly, a police officer was killed in that accident that closed down Route 1 yesterday for the entire day. How awful!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, looks like so much fun! Wish we could have been there.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Looks like you need a couple of more toys there Laurie!!! The girls said they want to come to your house and play...pluss Jillee saw that blanket and thought that it looked comfy.
That is awful to hear about the police officer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Sadly, a police officer was killed in that accident that closed down Route 1 yesterday for the entire day. How awful!


Oh my gosh Karen, we had a state tropper killed in an accident on Route 1 on Wednesday... How freaky is that, I just got the chills.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie~I smiled when I saw those pictures just thinking of how happy you must have been with Dugan in your arms again

Karen, I am sorry you had such a rough morning and I am glad to hear your cat and Brady are better today.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann, that is really weird, and sad of course.
Sorry, I am having issues with Youtube. I will try again tonight.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How cute Dugan is! What a morning you had Karen. At least it got better at Laurie and Gabe's house. Laurie you happy thing you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The latest pictures are GREAT ! Thank you so much for posting more. I couldn't wait to see them. The video from Karen should be pretty fun too. 

Dugan has grown and wow, those eyes of his are beautiful ! Laurie, if we're allowed in with one hav in our arms, how about if we have two? Does that mean I get to stay for TWO days??! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

2 weeks!!!! Anything for you Marj!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well Laurie I will be bringing my five or wait I have three havs so I will be there for three weeks...I am packing my bags!!!! Wait I will not pack anything and we can just go shoppin!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are the videos. Hopefully, they will work this time


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Karen & Laurie:

Thank You so much for sharing the pictures of your play date. And sorry it was such a bad start to the trip. Hope your kitty is okay and all went well going home.

Dugan sure has grown into a handsome young pupster. Must be all the love he is getting and got while he was living with "Auntie Laurie". 

Hugs to both of you.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Well Laurie I will be bringing my five or wait I have three havs so I will be there for three weeks...I am packing my bags!!!! Wait I will not pack anything and we can just go shoppin!!!


LOL ound: Why am I not surprised, Megan?! :biggrin1: Man, we'll have a blast over at Havanese Central! :whoo:

Oh, those clips are a hoot!!! It's just too funny to see them reacting to the singing frog! :suspicious: ound:


----------

